# Chattahoochee Bend SP Hunt???



## Greene728 (Dec 9, 2012)

I live next to the park and was curious how the hunt went and if any good ones were killed? Anyone got any info?

I applied but didnt get picked. Sure hope somebody scored!


----------



## hambone76 (Dec 9, 2012)

The hu.t isn't until Dec. 12-13. My buddy who got drawn for this hunt with me stopped at the Ranger Station to ask a few ??'s. They told him that only 35 of the 75 drawn have paid. I plan on being there. It is a great place. I killed a 125" nine point off of it in 2009.


----------



## hambone76 (Dec 9, 2012)

By the way, my lease is across the river from there. It seems as if the rut is over for the most part. I killed a 125" 8 pt with 23" main beams opening day. Killed my avatar buck on Nov 10 th. Activity has decreased alot since Thanksgiving.


----------



## Greene728 (Dec 9, 2012)

hambone76 said:


> By the way, my lease is across the river from there. It seems as if the rut is over for the most part. I killed a 125" 8 pt with 23" main beams opening day. Killed my avatar buck on Nov 10 th. Activity has decreased alot since Thanksgiving.



Beautiful buck in the avatar!
I saw where I got the days mixed up, sorry bout that..
We havent been seeing much activity around here lately either and were directly across from McIntosh Park on the Coweta side. I grew up on whats now CBSP and was just curious how everyone faired this year. Let me know how it goes and good luck to you!


----------



## hambone76 (Dec 10, 2012)

Thanks. My lease is East of McIntosh Park along the River. 
I will be sure to post how the CBSP hunt went. I sure hope more paid their fee to hunt. Yesterday was the deadline. There is alot of good buck sign over there on the park. Those who didnt pay or havent ever been there are missing out on a great hunt.


----------



## lockhornes (Dec 10, 2012)

Went scouting Saturday seen a good 10 Pt running a doe in the field down by the big bend in the river. Will be there tomorrow looking forward to it.


----------



## hambone76 (Dec 12, 2012)

Lots of fresh sign. Found some water oaks that are dropping and feeding sign/fresh buck sign all around. Should be a good hunt. Good luck to those who are going.


----------



## hunter44a (Dec 12, 2012)

hambone76 said:


> Lots of fresh sign. Found some water oaks that are dropping and feeding sign/fresh buck sign all around. Should be a good hunt. Good luck to those who are going.


 Good luck Mark!


----------



## Greene728 (Dec 12, 2012)

Give us an update when you can guys.


----------



## Dustin Pate (Dec 12, 2012)

Greene728 said:


> Give us an update when you can guys.



http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=728353


----------



## Greene728 (Dec 12, 2012)

Dustin Pate said:


> http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=728353





Thanks Dustin, I missed that....


----------

